# AJ Dental Work



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Had to help this little guy out this past weekend. He came up from out of nowhere by himself as if he was really looking for help. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RE44eUGSXSg


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

MillerTime said:


> Had to help this little guy out this past weekend. He came up from out of nowhere by himself as if he was really looking for help.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RE44eUGSXSg


that was pretty trusting of him

doggfish 

your best friend you have never met


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow that's pretty cool!!!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Charge him for a root canal......


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

He surely did look like he was seeking assistance. Really cool.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Now that was cool.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

That's awesome! I always dig helping out and seeing others help too. Good on ya!


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Pretty awesome right there!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

a friend in need

is a friend indeed.

jack


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Ha, that's pretty cool!:thumbsup:


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Good job! Extraction complete. Little guy will now grow up and become decent sized table fair.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe his momma or daddy will put you in his sites fer the kind gesture!!! hahaha purty dern cool!!!


----------

